# EURO REP (Habistat) Customer Service



## raptor1 (May 3, 2005)

Just thought I would give Euro rep a good pat on the back...I sent my old Habistat P.P.Thermostat away to them to be repared as it bit the dust.

I just got back from posting it and it was back at my door all fixed!
Well Ok quite not as fast as that , but the next day it was back!

Big thanks to Peter and Eurorep for great products and customer service: victory:

Alan


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks Alan- we do our best!!


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

raptor1 said:


> Just thought I would give Euro rep a good pat on the back...I sent my old Habistat P.P.Thermostat away to them to be repared as it bit the dust.
> 
> I just got back from posting it and it was back at my door all fixed!
> Well Ok quite not as fast as that , but the next day it was back!
> ...


 
this is the reason I only use habistat - their service is excellent


----------



## Redhog (May 18, 2011)

raptor1 said:


> Just thought I would give Euro rep a good pat on the back...I sent my old Habistat P.P.Thermostat away to them to be repared as it bit the dust.
> 
> I just got back from posting it and it was back at my door all fixed!
> Well Ok quite not as fast as that , but the next day it was back!
> ...


Yes it is literally as fast as that, incredible customer service :notworthy:


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

This is the service we should all receive from the brands that care about animal welfare!

Pursuit of money only=couldn't care less attitude

Concern for animal welfare and furthering animal science=friendly, comprehensive care!

John


----------



## zzxxy (Aug 28, 2011)

90% of my stats are Habistat. I've got a few microclimate dimmers that i've picked up along the way but that's becuase i couldn't get a habistat pulse and all that was available was the microlimate dimmer ( which works with a lower load than the Habistat ) 
I too sent a stat back to Eurorep and it was returned the day after they received it. That's the main reason i go with Habistat where possible.


----------



## gertie (Apr 30, 2013)

*help urgently needed*

i have a habistat dimmer 600 watts, and am using 160 watts real sun light bulb. when i try to use it, it just flashes or if it does go on it wont stay no, temp in viv is 22 we need 28, we have tried new bulbs and a new habistat therm but nothing seems to be working. 

please really worried about our tortoise, 

thank you so much.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Real suns are mercury vapour bulbs, you cannot control a mercury vapour bulb with a thermostat (any thermostat) they are two incompatible products im afraid


----------



## gertie (Apr 30, 2013)

*help needed*

ty so much for your reply. the other bulb i have is 100watt power sum bulb. we used these in the past with the habistat dimmer.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

you may have probably damaged one or the other, All mercury vapour bulbs need a constant electrical supply to work correctly. The Only bulbs that will work correctly on thermostats are standard incandescent spot lamps or halogen bulbs


----------



## gertie (Apr 30, 2013)

ty so much, will change the set up tomorrow,


----------



## gertie (Apr 30, 2013)

Ty. What heating and lights do I need in a tank for a spur thigh tortoise.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

More details about the size, type of enclosure are needed really. 

The mercury vapour bulbs are good if you can give the space for the tortoises to move away from the heat and the height to raise the bulb up to a safe level. 

In confined spaces then halogen basking lights with a good T5 Lighting sytem or compact UVb flood provide excellent UVB,

one of these for UVB.. http://www.livefoodsbypost.co.uk/arcadia-d3-uv-flood-24w-compact-12-uvb-6254-p.asp

and a halogen for basking


----------

